# Can you indulge me, one last time?



## flash (Aug 4, 2009)

Scooter Eicher.

R.I.P my Puppy Boy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=883634

A tribute in photos


----------



## fired up (Aug 4, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your lost I know we lost our dog Jaguar not to long ago.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 4, 2009)

I can see by the pics that he was a very close companion and family member...go everywhere and do everything with you. Sorry to hear of anyone losing a buddy like that.

Hopefully you will be able to find something that can lessen the aching in your heart. Keep the good memories close, and be thankful for the time you shared with him, and his loyalty to you.

Keep your chin up, OK?

Eric


----------



## hoser (Aug 4, 2009)

My heartfelt condolences Flash....I hope Scooter is happily chasing that bunny rabbit on the other side.


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 4, 2009)

Flash,

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rickw (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry to here this, my condolences.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sure was a cute feller Flash, wish thins woulda turned round for him.  You have some great memories an photo's  over time the pain will lessen.  We'll be thinkin bout you folks.


----------



## bassman (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Flash.  I feel your pain.  We lost our cocker spaniel of 12 years back in February.  The pain will ease but it takes some time.


----------



## davenh (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Scooter, hang in there Flash.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry for your loss     RIP Scooter


----------



## ronp (Aug 4, 2009)

So sorry Flash, I was hoping for a turn around. Take care.


----------



## gnubee (Aug 4, 2009)

Damm Flash , I am so sorry. At least Scooter had a good loving relationship with people He loved and who loved him back equally.

The Kids and I will send one last little prayer for Him. 

PS Your pictures made me tear up.


----------



## 66galaxie (Aug 5, 2009)

Flash, I'm really sorry to hear about Scooter.
Looks like you have lots of good memories.


----------



## richp692 (Aug 5, 2009)

my condolences


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to here that your heart is aching. I to dread the day when my best friends may have to be put down........... If you are someday interested I know of a great program that may ease the hurt and help another lucky companion to find a special person  such as you!                              Dogs are amazing! 
                                       Mark


----------



## ddave (Aug 5, 2009)

Flash,

Sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 5, 2009)

Flash, I am so sorry to hear about Scooter, You have our condolences.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear your buddy didn't make it.  It's tough to lose a beloved pet, they're a member of the family.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 5, 2009)

Flash, I'm so sorry that Scooter passed on. Just remember that the Good Lord has a place in Heaven for all His creations. Here's something that has helped be through the loss of a beloved pet/family member:
__________________________________________________  _____________






Rainbow Bridge





Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## meowey (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm truly sorry for your loss!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## billbo (Aug 6, 2009)

That stinks Flash. I was more upset at the loss of my dog Cassidy in December than I have been over other family members, maybe because she never told me what to do


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 6, 2009)

Hang in there Flash  All your buds at the SMF are thinking about you.


----------



## flash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's kind words and prayers. Today was probably the worst day for us since Scooter's death. We have made it thru the "blaming ourselves" stage and realize the ''bad guy'' was actually cancer. What hit us today was the stark realization that he will not be coming back.
 We'll be working on his grave site tomorrow, framing it in and adding mulch and some flowers to go along with bird bath that he always stood on his hind legs to get a drink from. I feel like I have lost my child.


----------

